# Damn bees



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just got stung by a bee! :evil: :evil: :evil:

Wee shit charged me Â£100 for a jar of honey! :evil: :evil:

:lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

you telling "Dave" jokes again????

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> you telling "Dave" jokes again????
> 
> Hev x


I'm confused, mutiple personalities?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > you telling "Dave" jokes again????
> ...


  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

:roll: :wink:

completely different IPs...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

phope said:


> :roll: :wink:
> 
> completely different IPs...


Intelligence Profiles?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Der... :?:


----------

